# shanes photo!



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

check da avi.:biggrin:


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> check da avi.:biggrin:


guess nonoe like him ha.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Shane looks like a sweet boy. :wink:

Richelle


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Pretty dog. 
How old is he? He still has a 'puppy face'.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Shane looks like a sweet boy. :wink:
> 
> Richelle


thanks!


spookychick13 said:


> Pretty dog.
> How old is he? He still has a 'puppy face'.


hes turning 7 in june


----------

